# NABBA Universe this Saturday.



## EXTREME

We're working at the NABBA Mr/Miss Universe in Southport this weekend where we'll have deals on supplements, clothing and Six Pack Bags.

Whose all going?


----------



## Neil R

I'd like to get over for this, so support some of my friends that are competing, but I've an appointment with both Osteo & Deep Tissue in the morning, so unless I can get a lift off someone whos driving over for the evening show, then I'll have to try watch the Live stream that they are apparently running.


----------



## Hunnington

I myself would love to be there representing Extreme Nutrition but due to bodybuilding politics (to keep my pro card and good relations I have with IFBB) Extreme have decided to leave me at home.

I would like to wish everyone competing this weekend the very best of luck for the show. Go out and smash it boys and girls.

You all know Extreme will be offering some massive discounts on some of there products. They will have 6 pack bags, Gorilla wear clothing, and yeh buddy you know the score Extreme Nutrition products.


----------



## gingernut

I'm busy with work and studies.

I'll be following via facebook, Trained Figure could be very interesting.


----------



## Max1466868006

Good luck to everyone competing, this is the best show in Britain in my opinion. Less politics and ego's then the UKBFF event in my opinion.


----------



## TheTransporter

I'm going to this so will say ello again, we've met at nabba exeter and bodypower a couple of times extreme

my mate doin class 4 I think so lukin forward to it and a good night out after it


----------



## AChappell

Do you not fancy competing with NABBA Neil and stepping on stage at the UNI?


----------



## Neil R

AChappell said:


> Do you not fancy competing with NABBA Neil and stepping on stage at the UNI?


Been there, done that.

I competed with NABBA for 17+years, did the Universe 4 times, but I got really down with competing and had severe depressive bouts after the last few shows (even in 2005 when I won the UK, and the 2006 Englands which I won) . So I figured a 'change of scenery' was needed so been competing with UKBFF these last 2-3 years. Its worked.

I've really got the fire back for training and competing, that I lost


----------



## ElleMac

I would LOVE to be going 

The journey was just too far for us with work on the Monday. Gutted

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## ElleMac

And Jordan just posted this of his girlfriend Corrine Ingman who's competing too...










Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## ElleMac

And this is how Jordan Peters is looking 5 days out, he's also competing this weekend










Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Neil R

Sarah is looking awesome, and I'm sure she'll be a contender. possible following in Linda's footsteps!

I hope JP nails it this time, I think his last few shows he's messed about with his carb/water in the last few days and not looked as good as he can. Fingers crossed all UK athletes will be on the Money.

I've heard Lee Harding is looking good in Class 1 as well!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jp doesnt get lean enough though, he has little separation between muscle groups and just comes in looking bloated.

he doesnt like cardio nor does he do cardio on a prep and IMO it shows.

the abs are glazed, quads are smooth @ 5 days out...

if he could replicate how he gets Corrine and his clients ripped then he'd place.

he's doing great for size but consistently bad for conditioning, its not messing about with loading or water, he just isnt lean enough


----------



## ElleMac

Not focusing on one person but just in general... When you see competitors blame poor condition on the final days... "I was stressed/sick/spilled over/messed up my water/sodium" blah blah it's usually just that- they aren't lean enough and aren't in condition. Of course you can make mistakes at the end but surely the guy in excellent condition but a little watery will still beat the guy who looks ok?

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## ElleMac

Corrine and Sarah look wildly different for the same class, no?

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Il come say hi Dougie!


----------



## EXTREME

I don't think Jordan Peters looks good, I do not like the way he looks and I don't think he looks healthy.

Everyone to their own but that's no longer for me.


----------



## ElleMac

Extreme said:


> I don't think Jordan Peters looks good, I do not like the way he looks and I don't think he looks healthy.
> 
> Everyone to their own but that's no longer for me.


Dougie we were just talking about it... Jordan is a really nice guy, I have nothing against him but he is younger than me which I was surprised about and doesn't look healthy, I agree... How's the show going? Are you watching the comp?

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## EXTREME

Exactly Elle, he doesn't look young or healthy, he better get a big trophy if it is to justify doing that to himself.

I'm not there Elle, my knee is still screwed after my surgery so Liam and Jeff are doing it.


----------



## ElleMac

Oh no way... I hope it starts to improve soon, I can imagine how frustrated you are. Try and refrain from bringing your bike into the house this time 

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## rick84

Morning,

Any idea when the results get posted?


----------



## gingernut

Results are on facebook.


----------



## rick84

Thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## rick84

Which facebook page am i looking for? Seems to be a few.


----------



## gingernut

The exact name of the page is this Nabba. National Amateur Body-Builders Association

Community

Of course you could have just run through and looked at each one of them........


----------



## rick84

I did look through them but i couldn't see any results. Hence why i asked the question!


----------



## TheTransporter

They be on ther website later in the week bud, u can get them on uk muscle or muscletalk too probly too.

I was at it, gr8 day, met liam and jeff from extreme there and had a gud talk wiv them. they know ther stuff and are nice blokes 2.

Show was really good. Got to say tho, i don't remember the number of single women being so high at these things. it was better than a night club.


----------



## Sophielouise

I found results here:

Results for NABBA Universe 25th October 2014

MASTERS OVER 40

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Maurice Felstead

Mick Dittmann

Steve Johnson

Andrea Parronchi

Simon Ackroyd

Celso de Jesus

UK

Australia

UK

Italy

UK

Brazil

MASTERS OVER 50

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Joao Bispo

Gary Lister

Bernie Cooper

Donald Learoyd

Herbie Chiang

Martin Holroyd Brazil

UK

UK

UK

N.Ireland

UK

JUNIORS

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Maksim Buiankin

Milan Kinc

Luke Fairless

Benjamin Green

Jason Ross

Anthony Lloyd Russia

Czech Republic

UK

UK

N.Ireland

UK

MISS TONED FIGURE

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Charlotte MacGill

Kelsey Yung

Carol Crozeta

Ana Paula Benatti

Fernanda Short

Zelna Pretorius UK

UK

Brazil

Brazil

Brazil

South Africa

MISS TRAINED FIGURE II

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Dora Rodrigues

Cinara Polido

Flora Conte

Auren Malvestiti

Kay Goodwin

Corinne Ingman Brazil

Brazil

Italy

Brazil

UK

UK

MISS TRAINED FIGURE I

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Rosangela Leocadio

Elodie Ducos

Sarah Hallett

Carol Bittencourt

Linda Cassidy

Regiane Moreira Brazil

France

UK

Brazil

N.Ireland

Brazil

MR.CLASS IV

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Jose Luis Camilo Filho

Nick Vandal

Olzirio Anibal Junior

Sento Olombrada

Pompilio Aquilar

Ian Sturrock Brazil

Scotland

Brazil

Spain

Honduras

UK

MR.CLASS III

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Barny du Plessis

Steve Cart

Aleksei Shaikin

Carboni Maurizio

James Oldfield

Mark Westacott UK

UK

Russia

Italy

UK

UK

MR.CLASS II

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Leandro Gomes

Domingo Uria

Ondrej Mlaka

Breno Mattos

Aleksei Iurchenko

Gary Ferguson Brazil

Spain

Czech Republic

Brazil

Russia

UK

MR.CLASS I

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Dan Welburn

Marek Mandik

Fabian Mayr

Henrique Duggen

Charles Mardon

Armin Gangl UK

Czech Republic

Austria

Brazil

UK

Austria

PRO DIVISION

1st

2nd

3rd

4th

5th

6th Dave Titterton

Tony Mount

Andy Polhill

Charles Mario

Yonni Hanna

Barney du Plessis UK

N.Ireland

Scotland

Brazil

Israel

UK

OVERALL AMATEUR

Mr

Miss Barny du Plessis

Dora Rodrigues UK

Brazil


----------



## TheTransporter

thanks for that Sophie

it gud to see where all the brits placed


----------



## wezo1466868035

I placed 6th in class 3 beating guys 2 stone heavy


----------



## EXTREME

Well done Mark, your shape will always carry you through against less pleasing physiques even if they are bigger.


----------

